
The Pope Is About to Weigh in on Climate Change. Not Everyone Is Happy - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2015/06/17/415234013/the-pope-is-about-to-weigh-in-on-climate-change-not-everyone-is-happy
======
paulhauggis
So more non-scientists with a history of not "believing" in science weighing
in on climate change?

------
andor
Nice. If he says it, it must be true, he's infallible ;-)

Can we also get pro vaccination and evolution statements, please?

~~~
krapp
I'm still waiting for a Pope to admit there's no God, but that one might take
a while.

